# How to use templates as jigs when making slingshots



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.....super cool Bill.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome video Bill! Thanks for sharing 

P.S Nice goats!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks 4 sharing so kind

cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for letting us see your process Bill. Really appreciate the time you took to make the video.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master Bill thank you very much, you are very generous.

A big hug ...... Alf :wave:


----------

